# Slugs..



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Urghhh.....

just been outside to check on the little lad and there was a slug in his food dish...will they harm him? he is a guinea pig...and any ideas how i can stop them..i dont know where they are getting in at ...this one was huge...i cant put slug pellets down because of the dog

juliex


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Urghhh.....
> 
> just been outside to check on the little lad and there was a slug in his food dish...will they harm him? he is a guinea pig...and any ideas how i can stop them..i dont know where they are getting in at ...this one was huge...i cant put slug pellets down because of the dog
> 
> juliex


salt works allso copper strips


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

borderer said:


> salt works allso copper strips


would you stick the copper around the bottom of the hutch?

where do you get that from then?

juliex


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> would you stick the copper around the bottom of the hutch?
> 
> where do you get that from then?
> 
> juliex


i got copper tape from garden shop slugs wont cross it might allso get it on ebay


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Slugs carry lungworm although I don't know if guineas would get them as they are probably not likely to eat them


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

cheers going to order some now

SLUG TAPE COPPER TAPE REPEL 30MM X LONGER 4M - 3 ROLLS on eBay (end time 20-Aug-10 22:46:46 BST)

your a star Bordie:thumbup: :thumbup:

juliex


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Slugs carry lungworm although I don't know if guineas would get them as they are probably not likely to eat them


poor little pig was sitting next to it whilst it was having his food

juliex


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Eurgh i've just taken Ted out for his last night time pee and there was 3 in the garden.. try telling a 14 week old pup that he's not allowed to eat them... luckily he understands no!


----------

